# Homemade Outdoor Pizza Oven



## kenny chaos (Apr 22, 2010)

There was a recent thread or three about guys wanting to do their own ovens.
When I think of them ovens, I think of big, real big ovens.
Here's a link I came across whith a much smaller one than I usually visualize.
Scan towards the bottom and find various pics and articles.
http://synaptoman.wordpress.com/


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 22, 2010)

Ha! when I scroll down that blond lady in the bikini keeps catching my eye!


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 23, 2010)

I bypassed the manufacturing stage & got us a Big Green Egg.
Best move I ever made. 
It burns natural, hardwood, lump charcoal & it heats
up as fast as my gas grill. 
Goodbye 20-lb propane tanks that always run out in the middle of meal prep.
Hello to 20-lb bags that may last up to three months.
We've baked pizzas & biscuits, smoked hams, roasted chickens & 
grilled steaks & burgers.
What a flexible tool this thing is!
Even whipped up a great-tasting "Bacon Explosion", but 
I neglected to tell my cardiologist about that....


----------



## kenny chaos (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah but do you make your own, "natural, hardwood, lump charcoal?"


----------



## SolarAndWood (Apr 23, 2010)

How different is lump from chopping up all the hardwood cutoffs from firewood processing with a hatchet and letting them dry?


----------



## kenny chaos (Apr 23, 2010)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> How different is lump from chopping up all the hardwood cutoffs from firewood processing with a hatchet and letting them dry?






I use mostly hardwood chunks simply because
it takes a lot of time to make lump (and I won't buy it), but there are differances.
Lump is easier to get started and is ready much faster.
It gives a nice smoke flavor but not too intense like wood often does.
Lump burns hotter and longer and is easier to add more to
without hugely affecting the dynamics of the fire.
Now I have to smoke something.
Maybe a good day for lump production.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Apr 23, 2010)

How small do you chunk it?  Do you grill as well as smoke?


----------



## kenny chaos (Apr 23, 2010)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> How small do you chunk it?  Do you grill as well as smoke?






The chunck size depends on which cooker I'm using.
I never re-cut for chunks but often I'll split short end pieces for chunks.
Especially after making lump coal, the big chunks get sorted out
and saved for the big grill and big meat, grilled or smoked, or both.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't recut unless absolutely necessary but because of how I get my wood I have a lot of cookies/cutoffs.  So, take my chunk heap and split it down to maybe 2x2?  And then I assume it needs to be bone dry?


----------



## kenny chaos (Apr 23, 2010)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> I don't recut unless absolutely necessary but because of how I get my wood I have a lot of cookies/cutoffs.  So, take my chunk heap and split it down to maybe 2x2?  And then I assume it needs to be bone dry?






Wow.  Nice pile for lump.
The beauty of this form of cheap entertainment is that it is so flexible.
Somewhere between 1" and 2" square will work.
How dry depends on how much smoke or not, you want.  I often soak pieces later in the summer
because they are too dry to smoke.
Relax with it, experiment, try different things, and you can write your own book.
Don't just read it but remember- RELAX, EXPERIMENT, THINK, TRY DIFFERENT THINGS.
Make your own lump.  It's easy, cool, and opens up whole new doors.
Self education is the best.  Normal education often exceeds personal intelligence levels.

eg.- Close the lid to reduce heat, hold in smoke, complete cooking, etc..


----------



## webbie (Apr 23, 2010)

I have done a lot of research on pizza making - and would be tempted myself to get one of these LP jobs....because the REALLY best pizza needs to be cooked at 750 degrees plus. Still, even at those temps, you need good ingredients. When all is said and done, I am lucky to be within driving distance of two places which, IMHO, make some of the best pizza around. One is wood and the other coal.

1. Pepes (commercial but good - lots of locations now in NE and NY city)
http://www.pepespizzeria.com/
2. Village Hearth - Jamestown RI
http://www.villagehearthbakerycafe.com/
(sunday afternoon only - look at that wood oven!)

LP types:
http://www.kalamazoogourmet.com/outdoor_pizza_oven.php


----------



## kenny chaos (Apr 23, 2010)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> I have done a lot of research on pizza making - and would be tempted myself to get one of these LP jobs....because the REALLY best pizza needs to be cooked at 750 degrees plus. Still, even at those temps, you need good ingredients. When all is said and done, I am lucky to be within driving distance of two places which, IMHO, make some of the best pizza around. One is wood and the other coal.
> 
> 1. Pepes (commercial but good - lots of locations now in NE and NY city)
> http://www.pepespizzeria.com/
> ...





You post a link to a $6500 pizza oven?
You do live in a different world.


----------



## webbie (Apr 23, 2010)

Nah, I looked at these - but couldn't find them earlier to post:
http://www.2stonepg.com/2stone-pizza-pr.html

They have stuff (stones) and ovens from $350 up. 

I think it takes 2 grand to really do the job. 

Some folks can convert existing grills.

But, then again, what about $5000+ pellet stoves???? Lot of folks spring for those - like cotton candy! 
But I'm a cheapskate. I think about how many pizzas I'd have to eat to save money.........if I spent a couple grand on an oven. I could buy a lot of pizzas with just the interest on the money!

Also, digging up those fine ingredients would be a lot of work. I think this would have to be a real labor of love.


----------



## WhatIsChazaq (Apr 26, 2010)

Here's an all purpose outdoor oven/cook stove/smoker built out for about $300:

http://www.motherearthnews.com/Do-I...-One-Outdoor-Oven-Stove-Grill-And-Smoker.aspx


----------



## ironpony (Apr 26, 2010)

I have gathered all my materials and will soon start to build my outdoor pizza oven
read alot about them
going to give it a try


----------



## kenny chaos (Apr 26, 2010)

ironpony said:
			
		

> I have gathered all my materials and will soon start to build my outdoor pizza oven
> read alot about them
> going to give it a try







Cool.  Maybe you'd be so kind as to give us some pictorial updates as you go?


----------



## beardley (Jul 19, 2010)

Less than $50 for the best pizza I've ever had. Sorry I don't have a complete picture.


----------



## DavidV (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm looking for the post that got me started down this trail.  I am finishing up construction (putting roof on) of my Pizza oven.  42 inch hand built brick oven.  The pizza that comes out of it is quite good.  It has been a long process thought.


----------

